# Help With Leaser's Contract



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

GOAT LEASER'S

CONTRACT

By signing this you agree to follow the rules stated below. Remember the OWNER gets final say in anything concerning the goat Fiona, a fullblood registered saanen doe.

The leaser must:

In the winter/spring- come and participate in evening chores at the LEAST once a MONTH to get acquainted with the goat

In the summer/autumn- participate in chores and work with Fiona more than 3 times a MONTH

Rules:

We have a loving and nurturing relationship with the animals and would expect you to respect and maintain that bond too

You must have a partner every time you enter the pens or pasture, Please respect that the animals are stronger than you

Ask any/all questions

Please PARTICIPATE in chores

Ask for help any time

Have Fun!

Signature below










By signing this form you agree to the conditions above

__________________________________________________________________________
i would like suggestions please (this is written to be under stood by an eleven year old)
this is my first time writing a contract so i would like ANY suggestions please


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Looks good to me. Why are you leasing Fiona?


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

because she is the best behaved and has shown before and the 4-H club has a lot of people doing goats so we offered leasing to the girl who is leasing Fiona and she lives on the west part of the same town so she won't have to go the extra 20 minutes to the 4-H club leaders' farm


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I like the idea. You would probably want to get a companion for Fancy and make sure the leaser has a buddy for Fiona


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

oh sorry she is not leaving the farm. i live in the center of town in an extremely small town and we have bears on occasion even more so in the west side so she is not going any where. there are no bears coming through the fence at my house.
we just got a new fence charger because the other one shorted out within two months of it being in use. the new fence charger has like 6.2 joules and is good for 120 miles. lol no bears coming through that. i am never risking Fiona going any where except for her to be bred.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

oh so then she would come over play with Fiona,help with barn chores and learn about goats


----------



## Einhorn (Jan 2, 2014)

I would say "if you feel nervous about going into the pen please let someone know so that we can discuss it."

I would also put in something about her having to ask at least one goat related question every visit! But I'm a task master that way. 
Remember that her parents are going to be reading this, so you can write itmore sophisticated if you feel it needs it.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

Einhorn said:


> I would say "if you feel nervous about going into the pen please let someone know so that we can discuss it."


sorry but that is a rule because we have a pregnant heifer and she gets playful and has almost kicked me in the face twice ( she missed, luckily) i just don't want to risk it even though she is just playing



Einhorn said:


> I would also put in something about her having to ask at least one goat related question every visit! But I'm a task master that way.
> Remember that her parents are going to be reading this, so you can write itmore sophisticated if you feel it needs it.


I like that idea
the club has one sometimes two adult leaders the rest is completely run by us kids. the parents sit in the other room and talk, LOUDLY so i am gearing it more towards my friend



goat girls said:


> oh so then she would come over play with Fiona,help with barn chores and learn about goats


yes exactly!


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

I really don't mean to come off rude so sorry if i did


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

For us, when we lease goats for 4H- if the goats are staying at our farm, we make them come out every weekend. Of course, we don't have them show older does, we let them pick a kid and help them train it to walk for them, clean pens, feed them on the days the 4Her is here. My MIL babysat for 3 children at the farm last year that leased goats from us. And they had to feed and walk them daily when they were leasing them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think they should have to come weekly. A goat isn't going to perform well in the ring if handled by a stranger.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

She will also be going off site for 4-H - you might want to plan on a buddy to go with her. Also, who is responsible for feeding (costs), vet check cost for fair, milking (she is in milk?), all fair costs (shavings, etc), who will take her to fair and back home, etc.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

I am responsible for all costs, and milking and her and her mom should have babies this year so a companion isn't an issue. @goatblessings what do you mean she will go off site for 4-H????
the way we do things in the club I'm in is the people who are leasing from the leaders get to show their goats. there is a showmanship collaboration meeting with another club in the area where no one uses animals.



ksalvagno said:


> I think they should have to come weekly. A goat isn't going to perform well in the ring if handled by a stranger.


I'm not worried about this just because as long as there is a person in the pasture Fiona will follow and as long as the person doesn't scare her she will trust you. the girl cant come up as much as i would like so i am going to work with what I've got this is her first year showing so i am trying not to be super demanding


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So the goat doesn't go to a fairground but stays at your home? I'm a little confused here.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Maybe you should put how much they are paying to lease her in the agreement?


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

she stays at my house until we go to the fair, i thought you meant that she would be transported to every meeting, sorry. she isn't paying any thing just to encourage her to stay doing this (she sometimes quits thing pretty easily).


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I would spell out exactly what she is responsible for at fair. Ours requires the 4hr to milk out their own doe at a specific time. IMO she should also be required to water/feed at specific times. She should also absorb some, if not all the cost. She is trying to figure out how much this requires, not bringing into the mix the cost of the goat, if she really wants to learn, this will help.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

the 4-H club didn't ask for/ basically refused money for housing an animal that i owned. do you think just discussing the costs and how much time is required would be good? our fair does require a milk out at 7:00. and also requires like 2 hours a day? of barn duty


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

You still will have to pay for your own bedding, feed, etc. I would also have her clip her goat (with your help of course), and require that she is the one doing the am, pm feeding, making sure water is available at all times, cleaning the pen and milk out. These are the basics of caring for the animal at the fair. I would discuss all of this with her and her parents. If they are not willing to put the time in, I wouldn't do it, you would end up doing it yourself, and she just gets to step in the show ring. 4H is about learning the responsibility of caring for your animals, and also about the cost to keep them. I'm a bit more hard about this than others, but it's about the animal 1st. It is lots of fun - and also a lot of hard work.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

is required by the club (verbally) should i put it I'm my contract too if the club really enforces it already. the bedding is free at my fair or you bring your own she has a horse (she doesn't show) so bedding wont be a problem. i decided that if fancy has a girl i will show, fancy, her girl, Fiona, and her girl. if they both have doelings and if fancy has a buck as well he will be made a weather and be shown by the girl but she will help with chores and training and she will do fitting for the show. i think the reason i want to keep the hours of having to come to a minimum is because my dad was saying it was getting too bossy so i deleted a lot and because i don't want to be too bossy because i want to become better friends with this person. but if you guys really think it would be good i will change it.


----------

